# The differnece between AP Process and AR method



## Frankk12 (May 3, 2009)

Hi People
I am planing on building a hood and a scrubber
I went over some of the questions and they are helpful
I will have some specific questions later.
But for now can someone tell me what 
AP Process.
AR method
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2647
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

Frank,

Welcome to the forum.

Please follow the Guided Tour Link in my signature line below to get the standard tour with common forum vernacular.

Steve


----------



## Frankk12 (May 5, 2009)

I didn't know these terms were common
I need a crash course in refining
I did do refining a while ago
But now I am trying to do it professionally
Can I think establish a lab in the heart of a major city.

AP Process.
AR method


----------

